# dead lemming



## white (May 16, 2009)

i bought a pair of steppe lemmings from a member on here that we supposed to be male and female.It turns out that they were both male and started fighting a lot.i have sent numerous messages to the member asking to exchange a male for a female which have been ignored.I woke up this morning to discover that one lemming had been killed by the other one.Do you think i should name and shame this member to avoid this happening to someone else?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

white said:


> i bought a pair of steppe lemmings from a member on here that we supposed to be male and female.It turns out that they were both male and started fighting a lot.i have sent numerous messages to the member asking to exchange a male for a female which have been ignored.I woke up this morning to discover that one lemming had been killed by the other one.Do you think i should name and shame this member to avoid this happening to someone else?


I don't see why not! They should at least reply to your messages, whether they will help with replacement or not.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

the trouble is that the member is well known and very popular so i could get slated


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Has the member been online that you know of? If not then they might not of yet read your messages? Do you not have a contact phone numer to call rather than replying on the interner - it can be rather unreliable at times :whistling2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

yes,i have sent them several pm's over the weeks and this member is online a lot


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Unless the seller hasn't been online then not replying to you is unacceptable, although genuine mistakes with sexings can happen.

Hate to ask, but if you knew they were fighting, how come you didn't split them up sooner?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

spirit975 said:


> Hate to ask, but if you knew they were fighting, how come you didn't split them up sooner?


:no1: Im with this, why didn't you act on them fighting other than to send computer messages? 

They were in your care and whilst it may not have been your mistake, it definitely wasn't the animals that made a mistake and yet one of them has had to pay for it with its life. If _you_ have two animals fighting then _you_ have to do something. 

As the saying goes those that have the knowledge have the responsibility to use it.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Kare said:


> :no1: Im with this, why didn't you act on them fighting other than to send computer messages?
> 
> They were in your care and whilst it may not have been your mistake, it definitely wasn't the animals that made a mistake and yet one of them has had to pay for it with its life. If _you_ have two animals fighting then _you_ have to do something.
> 
> As the saying goes those that have the knowledge have the responsibility to use it.


it did seperate them but the stopped eating and drinking.Lemmings do not do well on their own they are sociable.Since the lemming died the other one has stopped eating and drinking and my vet said it may not survive


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah right, just found who it was you got them off.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, just found who it was you got them off.


how did you find that out?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

white said:


> it did separate them but the stopped eating and drinking.Lemmings do not do well on their own they are sociable.Since the lemming died the other one has stopped eating and drinking and my vet said it may not survive


Males actually do very well on their own. That is some very strange behaviour you are describing...

It sounds in all honesty more like something was wrong either husbandry wise or health wise for them to stop eating. Not accusing you or the breeder... just making a statement.
Lemmings don't seem to suffer from stress related anorexia etc... they just don't seem capable of the thought processes required for prolonged stress and a lemming that is off its food is not a happy or healthy lemming!

Kat


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

the member in question is online now but still ignoring me


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

white said:


> how did you find that out?


I just searched the forum for the word Lemmings & I soon found one of your threads in which you said who you got them off. Simples : victory:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I just searched the forum for the word Lemmings & I soon found one of your threads in which you said who you got them off. Simples : victory:


fair enough!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Lemmings do VERY well on their own weather they're boys or girls.

The lemmings didn't come from me but I did offer a "replacement" female when you thought you had 2 boys, you then *assured* me you had a male and a female so I assumed you had no need for the replacement female.

This really has nothing to do with the person you got the original pair from but more down to the fact that you bombard people with phone calls and e-mails with conflicting information.

So much so that I had to put you on my ignore list because I just couldn't cope with your constant questions, demands and lack of understanding with regards to the species you're keeping.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Lemmings do VERY well on their own weather they're boys or girls.
> 
> The lemmings didn't come from me but I did offer a "replacement" female when you thought you had 2 boys, you then *assured* me you had a male and a female so I assumed you had no need for the replacement female.
> 
> ...


WRONG i told you that i thought i had a male and female but wasn't sure which is why i asked to swap for a female as i knew i had one male but was unsure about the other one.you did offer me a replacement but the member decided to keep it for themselves.How can i phone if i don't have their number and they would not give me their address as they don't allow people round their house even to buy from them


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> Lemmings do VERY well on their own weather they're boys or girls.
> 
> The lemmings didn't come from me but I did offer a "replacement" female when you thought you had 2 boys, you then *assured* me you had a male and a female so I assumed you had no need for the replacement female.
> 
> ...


srry just saw the word LEMMINGS and was interested, now reading the whole thread and :hmm:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

The OP has previously been a tool anyway tbh


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Who gave you the info that lemmings do badly on their own? They can actually be quite volatile in groups or pairs and are probably best kept on their own if breeding isn't your aim. Just my personal experience gleaned from about 6 years of keeping steppe lemmings (with a few lemming-free gaps in between)

Right, back to basics. 

What are you keeping them in?
What are you feeding them?
How old are they?
Are they related?
Did you have to introduce them or were they already living together?
How often and how thoroughly are you cleaning them out? 


When did you find out for sure they were both males? I've just ready your other thread and in that you state that you assume that they are both males because they are fighting. Have you kept much in the way of rodents before?


Kat


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't keep lemmings myself but have been interested in them for a while.
To me this sounds like trying to blame someone else for you not doing your research.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> The OP has previously been a tool anyway tbh


oh you know of him too then :lol2:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> oh you know of him too then :lol2:


I've not come across him before... what's he done?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

NaomiR said:


> oh you know of him too then :lol2:


 Aye, he was trying to sell a parakeet in the classifieds wthout any info. Asked why no-one was interested. I pm'd him advising him to put more details on, and he was a complete tool about it. Said it it 'wasn't relevent' whether or not it came with a cage/food etc. Weird. Told me i was a timewaster :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought i had better post on this one,



It was me the lemmings origianally came from, over 2 months ago, they were a very young weaned pair, or so i thiought, i dont pretend to be an expert on sexing but did my best to sort a pair for white, since then you have been on my ignore list so i havent been ignoring you, just dont get messages from you

Now i am going to be blunt, and i apologise to all the mods in advance and i know i am not the only member here who this has happened to 

You completely @@@@@@ me off by mucking me ariound so much, one minute you are skint with baliffs on your doorstep the next you want to buy all the animals going then you moan and gripe cos i dont jump when you say then whinge when it all goes tits up

now i have said my bit try to understand, YOU ARE ON MY IGNORE LIST so i cannot get any messages from you!!!

and apart from anything else if you thought i was ignoring your messages what wrong with the phone, or email, aafter all its not as if my details arnt plastered all over my posts!!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Thought i had better post on this one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off you weren't complaining when i was hiring you as courier even though you mucked me around,you never kept me informed i had to chase you up all the time.You even delivered a cham to me 24 hours later than you said which you didn't even let me know about,i had to ring you to find out what was happening.When i spoke to you,you took the attitude that you could deliver when you felt like just cos you live near me.I even offered to pick it up which you refuseed.Second,i specifically asked for a male and female lemming and have tried phoning and emailing me but you have completely ignored me.Thirdly me financial situation is nothing to do with you


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

white said:


> first off you weren't complaining when i was hiring you as courier even though you mucked me around,you never kept me informed i had to chase you up all the time.You even delivered a cham to me 24 hours later than you said which you didn't even let me know about,i had to ring you to find out what was happening.When i spoke to you,you took the attitude that you could deliver when you felt like just cos you live near me.I even offered to pick it up which you refuseed.Second,i specifically asked for a male and female lemming and have tried phoning and emailing me but you have completely ignored me.Thirdly me financial situation is nothing to do with you


Of course i did, i never let any of my customers know where i am, or where their animal is or when it will be delivered and i am allways 2 or 3 days late anyway. :bash:

lets not get into a mud slinging match not on this forum. if youve got a problem you should have called me, its you that brought it onto the forum

AND IT WAS YOU THAT WANTED THE DELIVERY TIME CHANGED BECAUSE "i dont do mornings",


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Really don't get into arguments on the forum but read this & just wanted to know 
What sort of moron doesn't separate animals that are fighting that badly whether "they don't do well on their own" or not. 
They certainly didn't do very well together did they?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would just like to say that Steve has picked up animals from me and kept the buyers updated the whole time he was delivering them, he even rang me over one of the animals to say that he would be taking it home to care for it as the new owner couldnt be in at the stated delivery time.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Of course i did, i never let any of my customers know where i am, or where their animal is or when it will be delivered and i am allways 2 or 3 days late anyway. :bash:
> 
> lets not get into a mud slinging match not on this forum. if youve got a problem you should have called me, its you that brought it onto the forum
> 
> AND IT WAS YOU THAT WANTED THE DELIVERY TIME CHANGED BECAUSE "i dont do mornings",


"i don't do mornings" as you put it because i have medical treatment.And if you delivered on time how come i had the seller on the phone worried sick because not only did you pick up late from her but she was concerned because she was waiting to hear from me when i had recieved it but you were so late.If you want to sling personal insults at me you can talk to my solicitor


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

white said:


> "i don't do mornings" as you put it because i have medical treatment.And if you delivered on time how come i had the seller on the phone worried sick because not only did you pick up late from her but she was concerned because she was waiting to hear from me when i had recieved it but you were so late.If you want to sling personal insults at me you can talk to my solicitor


Gladly!!!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Gladly!!!


you know full well that the reason i am not available at certain times is because of my health,if you want to insult me cos i'm disabled that just goes to show what a lovely man you are.You weren't saying these things when you were taking my money.Just remember i kept records of every single message,email and phone call we have ever had.And i'm sure a few local petshop owners would like offer their opinion on the "services" you offer


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Closed:whistling2:


----------

